# Need digestion help......PLEASE



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there something out there that will help me digest food besides Papaya enzymes?  I'm being a good boy and eating six small (Piss off w8lifter, for me they're small.) meals a day but my food just sits in my stomach like a brick.  I've been eating a handfull of papaya enzyme tablets three times a day for a month and have noticed nothing.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Is your fibre and water intake ok?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

Freakin' gallons of water.   Did I ever tell you how much I hate water?

Haven't really been keeping close tabs on fiber intake.  I'm eating more fresh veggies now than in the past, I would think that would raise my fiber intake.  Possible culprit?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Possibly....fibre aids digestion. Lots of dark green veggies...and oats and sweet potato are a good source too. Flax seeds are also a good source of fibre.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Possibly....fibre aids digestion. Lots of dark green veggies...and oats and sweet potato are a good source too. Flax seeds are also a good source of fibre.



But now we have a contradiction.  My increase in fresh veggie intake SHOULD mean I'm getting more fibre but my digestion is down.  I'm confused.


----------



## Revenant (Jan 27, 2003)

You can get acidophilus bifidus supplements that are supposed to help digestion. You could also try psyllium husks (though they taste nasty) which is a very good fibre. Then there's water as was mentioned.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

There are much stronger Digestive Enyzmes than Papaya.....Which is primarily Papain......you may need a strong combo of pancreatic digest/ox bile and plant enyzmes  (Bromelain-Papain)...that have al the big players.......protease, lipase, amylase, cellulase, lactase....etc.

or something as simple as Betaine HCL to increase Stomach Acidity. 

I can recommend either Twinlabs Super Enyzmes or Nature's Plus Ultrazyme or Actizyme....

However......a warning.....Digestive Enzymes become a crutch.....use them ONLY for meals that wil give you difficulty! 


DP


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks DP, and crutch caution well noted.  Thanks again.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 28, 2003)

Track your fiber...soluble and insoluble....just b/c you're eating more vegies doesn't mean you are getting enough fiber.  If your protein and cals are high I would try for 30-50 grams.  Try to get your fiber from a variety of sources....vegies, oats, grains, etc.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Will do Fit Freak.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 29, 2003)

Have you tried live yoghurt? Or eating more fat in the morning to stimulate gall-bladder emptying?

I find a good bacon, egg, mushroom & onion breakfast cooked in butter & olive oil gets me 'going' in the morning. But then, I'm not a BB'er!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm off the dairy products for a while, trying to drop some body fat.  Also, I love yogurt but it has to have lots of fruit in it and that's a no-no right now.

The omlet sounds GREAT, but mornings aren't my problem.  It's usually around mid to late afternoon when I start feeling bloated to the point of pain.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 29, 2003)

So, what *are* you eating that's bunging you up?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

MEAT, lot's and lot's of meat.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 29, 2003)

Is it very lean by any chance?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I trim off any excess before cooking but it still can't be considered lean, by any means.  I also get a good mix of all different kinds of meat; beef, pork, chicken, turkey, tuna, salmon, etc.  OK, some of those ARE lean but you gotta trust me, I get PLENTY of fat throughout the day.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2003)

I hate to sound like the senile citizen, Bob, but have you tried a product called Benefiber? I discovered the stuff when I was on the Atkins diet.....which almost killed me as far as digestion was concerned. It is low cal, sugar free, taste free, not gritty and low carb. You can put it in any beverage, and it is hardly noticeable. And it won't make you feel like Wyle E. Coyote after he ate the earthquake pills, if ya know what I mean. Regardless, don't feel bad. I've only been around a couple of days, and I can assure you, you aren't the only one here that's full of chit.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I trim off any excess before cooking but it still can't be considered lean, by any means.  I also get a good mix of all different kinds of meat; beef, pork, chicken, turkey, tuna, salmon, etc.  OK, some of those ARE lean but you gotta trust me, I get PLENTY of fat throughout the day.



Albob do you notice it more when you eat red meat ? 

If you get plenty of fat, why not not trade some for a yogart?

Do you take flax seed oil?

I have been on the bran flakes w/ berries for mos.(I like it)
last mo just started eating oat meal w/rasisins and milk no sugar I really like it too but not every day. I would get sick of it real quick. 

Are you drinking protein shakes too?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

Benefiber?  I'll give it a try.  Thanks DaMayor  




> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> Albob do you notice it more when you eat red meat ?
> 
> *Not really, just meat in general*
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

> last mo just started eating oat meal w/rasisins and milk no sugar I really like it too but not every day.



Milk=sugar


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

> Just need to find a way to sweeten it up without sugar.



How about splenda(sugar sub) and cinnamon?
Or sliced apples, strawberries, blueberries or rasberries are pretty good.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How about splenda(sugar sub) and cinnamon?
> Or sliced apples, strawberries, blueberries or rasberries are pretty good.



Yeah, Splenda would work.  Again though, trying to stay away from fruit because of the sugar.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

But those fruits also have fiber.  How much fruit do you eat a day?  If you don't eat any fruit you can stand to eat a 1/2 grapefruit or an apple or berries in your oatmeal,no?  It is not like you are eating an orange or banana which have more sugar.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

No fruit   Just meat, high fiber veggies, eggs and protein powder.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

> No fruit  Just meat, high fiber veggies, eggs and protein powder.



Damn, that's harsh.  Not even a little bit of fiberous fruit?
I guess you will have to go with splenda then.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Damn, that's harsh.  Not even a little bit of fiberous fruit?



I'm at the very beginning's of the Atkin's program.  I've already done the two week intro but am still keeping all sugars to an absolute minimum.  I'm hanging around 24% BF and want to be closer to 12% for my retirement ceremony in June.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

Doing the Atkins diet and lifting weights at the same time seems difficult.  How do you have energy to w/o?  Do you carb up at all during the week or weekend?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

I do tend to eat more carbs on the weekend but still keep them in check.  Remember though, I get carbs with most every meal because I pile on the veggies.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 4, 2003)

The first time I went on the Atkins plan, I lifted regularly during the induction period with no problems at all. Lost 16 lb.s in two weeks. I did, however, have some difficulty w/ leg cramps at night. The second time I went on the Atkins plan, I couldn't get into Ketosis!! No carbs! Zip! Nada! (That's why you guys hear me ranting about metabolism.) Regardless, the Benefiber didn't knock me out of ketosis, nor did it force me to do cardio against my will (the involuntary dash to the privey) Splenda is also a great product, although a bit expensive. By the way, what are you retiring from?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

Air Force.  22 years is more than enough.  Moving back to Vegas where I hope to land something in the training field.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 4, 2003)

Super! Congratulations! Hey, if you can sport a blouse, maybe you could get a job in one of those casino/dance numbers.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_ maybe you could get a job in one of those casino/dance numbers.



True story:  We used to live in Vegas.  Our neighbors had just sold their house and were describing the new owners.  They said that the husband was a painter and the wife was one of the dancers in The Follies Bergere.  Boy was I excited.  The first time I saw her she was in their driveway washing their truck wearing the skimpiest thong bikini you've ever seen.  It's the firest time I remember wanting to tell a woman to put some clothes *ON*  She was nasty.    I guess they can do wonderful things with make-up.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, Albob maybe you're meals are too big?

I did not do well on a low carb diet, will never do that again.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, Albob maybe you're meals are too big?



W8lifter?  Is that you???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2003)

ha ha

it just seems like the obvious culprit based on all of your responses in this thread. 



well, also your old age!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_well, also your old age!



Irontime?  Is that you???  

(Yeah, I know it could be the size of the meals but there's no way I can fit another meal into my day.  I know it seems like I'm here 25 hours a day but I actually do have a job.  If I eat smaller meals I'm hungry all the time.  )


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2003)

what are you eating?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

Anywhere from 12-16 oz. meat and about 10 oz of veggies.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 4, 2003)

I win this one I pull 74 hrs last week and I;m on day 9 of 19 strait then i get 2 off maybe. also got hit last week for a 16 dbl ft. shift
$$$$$ But no time to spend it

Albob, lt yogart w/fruit is only 12g sugar most put more than that in thier coffee? 

I owe, I owe, so back to work I go


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

> I win this one I pull 74 hrs last week and I;m on day 9 of 19 strait then i get 2 off maybe. also got hit last week for a 16 dbl ft. shift



What do you do that requires you to work so many hours or so many days in a row with out a day off?  That is crazy!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm thinking it was just part of the adjustment process, my body getting used to using a different source of fuel and/or having to digest a different type of food.  I seem to be getting better every day.


----------

